# MY fav singer >_<



## SNiPerWolF (Jul 14, 2009)

-delete-


----------



## Magikian (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah, he's not bad.

If you're a fan of horrible and annoying.


----------



## Takun (Jul 15, 2009)

So he sounds like every other fad band singer right now?  Got it.

I paused Joy Division for this?  :<


----------



## ChaoticSpark (Jul 15, 2009)

OMG I LOVE HIM TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

HE'S THE BESTEST SINGAH AND I LUV HIS VOICE xD

SOOOOOOOO ORIGINAL n_______________________n

Well, that's what I'd say if I had no musical taste.

GET YOUR PASTY WHITE EMO ASS OUT OF MY FANDOM.


----------



## bleak wolf (Jul 15, 2009)

Didn't like the lyrics or the singing, but the instrumentals weren't too bad.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 15, 2009)

He sounds just like every other cute-boy-in-a-"rock"-band singer, whiny, annoying and has no talent.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 15, 2009)

Nobody can top Stu Block of Into Eternity. I mean, it's no contest. If you appreciate metal at all, then you'll probably go "holy shit" the first time you hear Stu Block. Incredible range, screams, does clean vocals.

You can keep on listening to the same old, same old like you currently are, or you can find some real talent. I'm trying to help. You probably won't like him, but he has better talent than your singers.

Honorable Mentions: Josh Homme (Queens of the Stone Age) and Brent Hinds (Mastodon)


----------



## Takun (Jul 15, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Nobody can top Stu Block of Into Eternity. I mean, it's no contest. If you appreciate metal at all, then you'll probably go "holy shit" the first time you hear Stu Block. Incredible range, screams, does clean vocals.
> 
> You can keep on listening to the same old, same old like you currently are, or you can find some real talent.  I'm trying to help.  You probably won't like him, but he has better talent than your singers.




I didn't think Brent Hinds sounded overly impressive live from what I've seen.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 15, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I didn't think Brent Hinds sounded overly impressive live from what I've seen.


 
Mastodon isn't very good live, especially Troy Saunders (his screaming SUCKS live).  But Brent Hinds' voice on any of their studio albums is so weird that it kicks ass.

And are you referring to their performance on Letterman? Because that was a dud.  They were horrible on that night.  In fact, the only member of that band that is spot on night after night is Brann Dailor, one of my favorite drummers.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Jul 18, 2009)

lol assholes and pasty white emo ass? lol no


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Jul 18, 2009)

thats going in my sig rofl


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 18, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> So he sounds like every other fad band singer right now? Got it.
> 
> I paused Joy Division for this? :<


 
Ian Curtis had a kinda bad, rendition of a baritone voice:

Best singers, evar: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Epm6FP54Cec


----------



## Takun (Jul 19, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Mastodon isn't very good live, especially Troy Saunders (his screaming SUCKS live).  But Brent Hinds' voice on any of their studio albums is so weird that it kicks ass.
> 
> And are you referring to their performance on Letterman? Because that was a dud.  They were horrible on that night.  In fact, the only member of that band that is spot on night after night is Brann Dailor, one of my favorite drummers.



Brann Dailor singing actually does impress me can I can imagine how hard it would be to sing and keep multiple percussion instruments going in time.




jesusfish2007 said:


> Ian Curtis had a kinda bad, rendition of a baritone voice:
> 
> Best singers, evar: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Epm6FP54Cec



Ian Curtis bad.  I rofl'd.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 19, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Brann Dailor singing actually does impress me can I can imagine how hard it would be to sing and keep multiple percussion instruments going in time.


 
He's an absolute beast on the drums, and his voice was perfect for the atmospheric feel of "Oblivion".  He and Mike Portnoy are my two favorite drummers, and both of them sing.  Multi-talented.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 19, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Nobody can top Stu Block of Into Eternity. I mean, it's no contest. If you appreciate metal at all, then you'll probably go "holy shit" the first time you hear Stu Block. Incredible range, screams, does clean vocals.
> 
> You can keep on listening to the same old, same old like you currently are, or you can find some real talent. I'm trying to help. You probably won't like him, but he has better talent than your singers.
> 
> Honorable Mentions: Josh Homme (Queens of the Stone Age) and Brent Hinds (Mastodon)



I was entirely underwhelmed by Stu Blocks' mid-range vocals, and rather weak ass singing the whole band could do without. His range isn't _that_ broad; he either does highest, lowest, or some middle-ranged high (when singing mostly). His high vocals are somewhere between screamo, metalcore, and black metal, the low vocals aren't bad, but not as often used from the few songs I've heard, nothing unique or "holy shit" about it.

Though all in all, _staggeringly_ better then screamo Bless the Fall. So I give you that. xD


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 19, 2009)

Sounds exactly like My Chemical Romance.  Seriously!  Play both tracks at the same time in two separate tabs.  It's fun! *G*

Famous Last Words - MCR
Higinia - Blessthefall

Not my fave, but it's alright once in a while.  Still love Maynard James Keenan and Beth Gibbons


----------



## Morroke (Jul 19, 2009)

I like both bands, but the original Escape the Fate is better. They're not overly talented, just another kid screaming a lot. I just like the whole screaming thing so it's like..whatever.

On another note, Caliban is releasing a new CD and Caliban > Escape the Fate > blessthefall


----------



## Takun (Jul 19, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Sounds exactly like My Chemical Romance.  Seriously!  Play both tracks at the same time in two separate tabs.  It's fun! *G*
> 
> Famous Last Words - MCR
> Higinia - Blessthefall
> ...



Beth Gibbons.  :tearyeye:


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 19, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I was entirely underwhelmed by Stu Blocks' mid-range vocals, and rather weak ass singing the whole band could do without. His range isn't _that_ broad; he either does highest, lowest, or some middle-ranged high (when singing mostly). His high vocals are somewhere between screamo, metalcore, and black metal, the low vocals aren't bad, but not as often used from the few songs I've heard, nothing unique or "holy shit" about it.
> 
> Though all in all, _staggeringly_ better then screamo Bless the Fall. So I give you that. xD


 
Here, try this. No high-pitched wails: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5GSFcYqBoc

Personally, I love hs wails. But some people don't. My best friend hates them, but the lead guitarist of the band I chill with is crazy about them. He and I have almost identical musical tastes.

I'm suprised nobody has commented about Josh Homme (my idol) yet. Anybody have an opinion on him and his sweet falsetto? LIVE:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BstOulGE8Sw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fYk4u_8tpY

EDIt: After listening to the second link again, all I have to say is "Goddamn, it sounds JUST LIKE the studio vocals!  He's spot-on!!!" *getting goosebumps from the awesomeness*


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 19, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Here, try this. No high-pitched wails: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5GSFcYqBoc
> 
> Personally, I love hs wails. But some people don't. My best friend hates them, but the lead guitarist of the band I chill with is crazy about them. He and I have almost identical musical tastes.
> 
> ...




His singing kinda sounds like Dragonforce in this song, his low vocals sound rather deathcoreish in this song, certainly not his best, but he hardly uses them for more then a line or two in any song, though the high vocals I still kinda rate the same >.>


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 19, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> His singing kinda sounds like Dragonforce in this song, his low vocals sound rather deathcoreish in this song, certainly not his best, but he hardly uses them for more then a line or two in any song, though the high vocals I still kinda rate the same >.>


 
Oh well, I tried lol. He's one of those singers that people either hate or love.


----------



## ChaoticSpark (Jul 20, 2009)

Something good.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLjSzwFa4QI


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Jul 20, 2009)

B-52's FTW


----------



## nobu (Jul 20, 2009)

Corey Taylor: stone sour and slipknot? c'mon hes the best period


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 20, 2009)

ChaoticSpark said:


> Something good.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLjSzwFa4QI


 
Meh, In Flames was amazing back in the days of Colony, Whoracle, and Claymen. Since then, they've kind of gone to shit.

They've got a pretty good singer though.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jul 21, 2009)

nobu said:


> Corey Taylor: stone sour and slipknot? c'mon hes the best period



I wouldn't go anywhere as far as saying "he's the best" but I like Stone Sour.

I do love Aaron Lewis' voice though =]
Plus he's one of the nicest guys I've ever met ^_^


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 21, 2009)

nobu said:


> Corey Taylor: stone sour and slipknot? c'mon hes the best period



He's not even close xD a crappy Nu Metal band and a half-assed rock band? Not exactly prime material.


----------



## nobu (Jul 21, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> He's not even close xD a crappy Nu Metal band and a half-assed rock band? Not exactly prime material.



awww c'mon, even if you don't like the bands you have to respect the mans range, going from disasterpieces to through glass. 

I think Aarron lewis just needs a hug.


----------



## Excitement! (Jul 21, 2009)

bjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjorkbjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjorkbjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjorkbjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjorkbjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjorkbjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjorkbjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjorkbjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjorkbjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjorkbjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjorkbjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjorkbjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjorkbjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjorkbjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjorkbjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjork

do you guys like bjork??


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 21, 2009)

nobu said:


> awww c'mon, even if you don't like the bands you have to respect the mans range, going from disasterpieces to through glass.
> 
> I think Aarron lewis just needs a hug.



Not particularly, I have the Stone Sour album, and it's pretty "okay" to maybe "mediocre" in almost every category. I've heard a lot worse, and I mean _a lot_ worse, but like Stu Block mentioned earlier, nothing really stands out about him as a vocalist.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 21, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> bjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjorkbjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjorkbjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjorkbjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjorkbjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjorkbjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjorkbjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjorkbjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjorkbjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjorkbjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjorkbjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjorkbjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjorkbjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjorkbjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjorkbjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjork bjork
> 
> do you guys like bjork??


 
Bjork, Morrissey, and I also enjoy Maynard James Keenan. It is very calming music since IM PISSED OFF RIGHT NOW.


----------

